# Anyone here bass fished at timber lake?



## milessurvivesonfish (Dec 14, 2013)

For those that dont know its a lake/bike and nature trail there are big largemouth and some catfish too. Its in fwb a couple miles behind the fairgrounds. I usually do the easy bass route and go with live worms,but how are you guys catching bass? Tight lines


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

I thought the pond was still under construction


----------

